# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  English definition of "finance" changed after the Jew Bill.

## Snowball

coincidence? 

The Jewish Naturalisation Act received royal assent on 7 July 1753 but was repealed in 1754 due to widespread opposition to its provisions.
During the Jacobite rising of 1745, the Jews had shown particular loyalty to the government. Their chief financier, Samson Gideon, had strengthened the stock market, and several of the younger members had volunteered in the corps raised to defend London. Possibly as a reward, Henry Pelham in 1753 brought in the Jew Bill of 1753, which allowed Jews to become naturalised by application to Parliament. It passed the Lords without much opposition, but on being brought down to the House of Commons, the Tories made a great outcry against this "abandonment of Christianity", as they called it. The Whigs, however, persisted in carrying out at least one part of their general policy of religious toleration, and the bill was passed and received the royal assent (26 Geo. II., cap. 26).
In 1798 Nathan Mayer von Rothschild established a business in Manchester, and later N M Rothschild & Sons bank in London, having been sent to the UK by his father Mayer Amschel Rothschild (17441812).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histor...sperity,_1800s
The English defintions and use of "finance" undergoes linguistic changes after the Jew Bill:
finance (n.) "the sense of "management of money, science of monetary business" first recorded in English 1770."
finance (v.)
late 15c., "to ransom" (obsolete), from finance (n.). Sense of "to manage money" is recorded from 1827; that of "to furnish with money" is from 1866.
https://www.etymonline.com/word/finance

----------


## Snowball

Tim Kelly is a guest on Vendée Radio to discuss monetary debasement and cultural debasement
https://tkelly6785757.podomatic.com/

----------


## Origanalist

You make it sound like it's some kind of conspiracy. Why would they intentionally debase Christianity and their currency? Huh? We give them billions every year, what more could they want?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Tim Kelly is a guest on Vendée Radio to discuss monetary debasement and cultural debasement
> https://tkelly6785757.podomatic.com/


Is this a monarchist outfit, or is their focus with Jews and other nationalistic nonsense?

----------


## Snowball

> Is this a monarchist outfit, or is their focus with Jews and other nationalistic nonsense?


Feel free to peruse the content and decide for yourself... "Our Interesting Times" has covered many topics over the years.

----------

